

http is deprecated - nickb
http://no-http.org/

======
randallsquared
Nice parody. :)

~~~
neilc
This _is_ a parody, right?

------
twism
People use "<http://>" in web content?

~~~
twism
wow...i totally missed that boat... things look a lot clearer when you are not
reading it thru a mobile phone browser

